# Been 2 years since I posted; can you help again?



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, everyone!

It was 2 years ago that I posted; and so many here were of great help. I have not posted since, because as far as doctors were concerned my thyroid has not been too much of an issue. I will try not to make this too long.

When I first came here it was because of a lot of symptoms I was having (too many to go into) could have been related to thyroid issues; or many other health issues. But, I did have a nodule over 1 cm that was causing hoarseness and swallowing issues. All of my labs fell within normal ranges. An FNA was done, which came back as a follicular adenoma. And was told by doctors all was fine.

I continued to have many symptoms, some have gotten worse, and have also developed many more. The past two years have really been a nightmare as far as my health is concerned. I feel like I am barely surviving day by day.

My thyroid has continued to grow and another FNA was done about 6 months ago; which came back again as follicular adenoma. Which brings me to now - My labs continued to be normal until recently, but I was told they were only slightly out of range, nothing to worry about.

T3 2.1 ref range (0.8 - 2.0) HIGH
T4 7.8 ref range (5.1 - 14.1)
TSH 0.9 ref range (0.3 - 4.2)
Free T3 4.8 ref range (2.0 - 4.4) HIGH
Free T4 1.3 ref range (0.9 - 1.7)

I have had so many other problems, they have been running tests and on an MRI of my spine they found several lesions. They are not sure what they are, and cannot rule out metastatic cancer of some kind. My thyroid has continued to grow some over the past 6 months; when I went to the otolaryngologist last week he has now ordered a full body PET/CT scan looking for metastatic thyroid, or any other type of cancer to be done this coming Monday. And, told me that if the scan came back OK that it is time to have that half of my thyroid removed. If the scan comes back showing any type of cancer activity we would have to decide then what to do; depending on what type it might be.

I know that I need to have that half of my thyroid removed; but, my main question is that they have told me all along that my thyroid is not causing any of my symptoms except for maybe hoarseness and swallowing issues; based on the above labs could my thyroid be causing some of my other symptoms of any type; more on the hyper side?

This post is way longer than I wanted; but felt I should put more info. than just lab results. Thank you so much, for your time and any opinion you may have. For obvious reasons I am very nervous about all of this. But, hoping if I do go through with the surgery that it may help more with all of my symptoms than the doctors believe. Very desperate to feel better, and start living a normal life again.

Again, Thanks! :hugs:

Gerry


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that I posted; and so many here were of great help. I have not posted since, because as far as doctors were concerned my thyroid has not been too much of an issue. I will try not to make this too long.
> 
> ...


Gerry.....................it is good to see you and I am sorry you have been so ill.

I have to tell you straight up that not all nodules can be picked up by ultra-sound and that while your "one" keeps coming back as follicular adenoma in no way means you are in the clear as far as the rest of the gland is concerned.

According to the lab results above, you are on the hyper side.

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418

It probably would be good to have Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab run and TSI as well.

Here is info.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

When is your PET/CT scan? Will they be using radioactive iodine contrast material?

I sincerely wish for you to have a healthy life. Sounds like this doc is on the right track.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> It was 2 years ago that I posted; and so many here were of great help. I have not posted since, because as far as doctors were concerned my thyroid has not been too much of an issue. I will try not to make this too long.
> 
> ...


Also, Gerry.............................please review some of our previous discussions; it may be helpful.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?p=13437#post13437


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Andros, thank you for your quick response. I did read back over our previous discussions; which did help refresh my memory bout alot of issues. I have been concerned about thyroid cancer for the past 2 years; and realize no matter what the doctors say, I do have an increased chance. It continues to be very difficult to get doctors to do any kind of thyroid blood tests at all. I know that my thyroglobulin level was extremely high 2 years ago. I do have more than just the one nodule now; I have developed several smaller ones on both sides.

After next Monday, I will better know how I stand as far as any type of cancer issues; not just thyroid. And, know that no matter what that at least the right side of my thyroid needs to come out. Even the surgeon told me that is the only definitive way to tell if it is thyroid cancer. The PET scan will let us know if the lesions on my spine are metastatic of any type.

I was asking more about what my increased T3's could mean; hoping that some of my symptoms could possibly be cause by this increase. The doctors I have seen all tell me that the increase is nothing and that it does not mean that I am hyperthyroid. But, I believe that what I remembered from previous discussions on this board it would mean that I was at least slightly hyper. And, I appreciate you answering that question for me. I also appreciate the other links you provided.

Thank you, so much!
Gerry


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Andros,
yes, he will be using iodine contrast, plus another type that will show other types of metastasis. Called it a "Modified" PET/CT scan of the entire body. It will be on June 4th.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

When my TSH was near the bottom of the range, I had symptoms. I don't know what the Ts were, because they weren't checked. As my symptoms became worse, my doc made an appointment for me with a cardiologist. Before that appointment came, I ended up in the hospital where I was diagnosed hyperthyroid.

So it is my personal experience that you can have symptoms with a TSH "in range", especially if it is very near the top or bottom.

Renee


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am very glad to see that you are getting a scan with iodine.

Honestly, with the issues you are describing, it seems like at the very least, a partial thyroidectomy is in order. I am surprised and disappointed that a doctor would have you live with hoarseness and swallowing problems for 2+ years.

My short story is that I had thyroid symptoms for years...lab tests were always normal. I let it go. Then one day my a lump became very visible (it had probably been there for some time, just took me a while to notice it, then I couldn't miss it). It turned out to be cancer. And whaddya know...those symptoms I had - GONE! I'm not trying to scare you. Just trying to share a personal story of relief.


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

Midgetmaid and Octavia; Thank you for sharing your experiences. It is very reassuring to know that symptoms could very well be related to my thyroid, and if I get it taken care of some relief may be in sight.

Octavia, you did not scare me at all with sharing your story. I have been concerned about cancer for the past 2 years; but, doctors said I was being unrealistic in light of all the tests that I have been through. Your story is comforting more than anything else. I am so sorry that you had to go through what you did; and very happy for you that the out come was good, and you are feeling better.

Thank you, both, again! 
Gerry


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

I wanted to tell everyone; "Thank you!" for all of your advice, and kind words. And, wanted to let you know that my pet scan came back all clear! arty0045:

I am going to have the right side and isthmus removed on July 18th. Hoping that it will resolve the issues of pain, trouble swallowing, and hoarness. And, praying that some of my othe symptoms may go away.

This community has been a great help, and comfort, through all of this long ordeal. Thanks, again!

Gerry :hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - your surgery will be here and done before you know it! Do keep us posted.


----------

